# Tardy to the Drum Party



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

I was actually caught off guard. After finding the right time to ask the boss lady if I could go for big reds this weekend, she looked at me with a sharp glare... 
"It's not that I don't want you to go. 
I'm just so tired of you coming home and whining like a baby about getting skunked again and again." 
Cringing from the salt that just got dumped on my festering wound I thought 
"so that's a yes?"



Rest of story...
http://www.angling-addict.com/2013/05/tardy-to-drum-party.html


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Way to go Nice !!


----------



## JamesRiverVa (Apr 24, 2012)

Great write up and pictures. Congratulations - I am jealous. When I grow up as a kayak fisherman, I want to be like you guys.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

EXCELLENT pic


----------



## whenican (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice story...way to go, Rob!


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks, guys. Much appreciated.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Thanks Rob, nice post.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

great story andpics,thanks...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Congrats sounds like you had an awesome party


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

WTG RoB nice :fishing:

Bet you don't wine about the skunk any more when you get home

Rob did ARC have the Demo last Sat in the rain in Farmville?


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks guys.



bbcroaker said:


> Rob did ARC have the Demo last Sat in the rain in Farmville?


Yeah, it started off a little rainy then it was nice all day. We had a ton of people come by. Definitely kept us busy.


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Rob- we are catching legal keeper redfish as far north as Cobb Island- many 20 inch fish are in the bay- bodes well for these bad boys to get more abundant and bigger- I had six my last trip out of St. Clements all about the same size- jig heads with gulp...


----------

